# Dudley Mass. Swap Meet Pics



## Monark52 (Nov 21, 2009)

It was a pretty good show. Thanks to all who put it together!


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pics*


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pics*


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pics*


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pics*


----------



## mastronaut (Nov 21, 2009)

*Looks like a lot of fun*

Some sweet bikes there! I really like that Streamline. I've never seen one of those before....thanks for the pics!


----------



## rjs5700 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the pics MONARK52. I created the "Mickey Mouse" bike about fifteen years ago. It's good to see it is still around.
John


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 22, 2009)

*Dudley ma. bike show*

It was a great show,I was talking to mike who set this up and he is going to try to have shows 4 times a year.When i got there at 2 a.m. he helped me unload.At 7 a.m. he had coffee and donuts that was available all day, Along with pretzels.The second picture is my silver king that did not sell,I did sell 4 of the 6 bikes that i took.Thanks mike for a great show.


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2009)

It was a great show! Well worth the trip. Scored some cool stuff, and SOLD a lot of stuff.


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 22, 2009)

I remember talking to you Higginsforever. I was thinking about buying the red Sears bike from you. You said you didn`t want to bring it all the way back to Cape May. I was going to ask about the Silverking but i never did.
Just out of curiosity, what were you asking for it?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 23, 2009)

I an looking to make a trade or like to try to get $400.00 for it.Looking for a higgins boys tank bike or a schwinn tank bike.


----------



## methos109 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bike Swap*

Had a great day at the swap and show. This was my first bike swap and everyone was friendly and helpful and there seemed to be something for everyone. Thanks Mike for putting this on and I'm looking forward to February.
My bikes are the 2 Columbias in the first of the show photos. Thanks for posting.
Also, I'm hoping someone has contact info for one of the vendors there. His first name was Dave and his bikes are in the 5th photo of the swap area. I'm interested in purchasing a bike he had. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## methos109 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bike Show and Swap*

A few more...


----------



## HERC01 (Nov 25, 2009)

*dudley show*

Does anybody know the person who had all the choppers for sale that was in the above pictures. If you can send me their email address that would be great! thanks


----------



## PantinaBikeBoy (Nov 28, 2009)

I have his contact info.  send me an email and I will get it to u


----------



## Sabocreations (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm gonna have to make it to the next one!!!!!!!!!!


----------

